# How to peel a head of garlic in less than ten seconds!!



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

Craig


----------



## rdknb (Jan 11, 2012)

I will have to try that , it is kinda cool in an odd way


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy crap does that actually work? I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ross, i've tried it, but you have to use 2 stainless bowls for that result. Took me a lil more than 10 seconds w/ glass


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used it several times and there are two keys, the stainless bowl and large bowls.  You can do it with smaller bowls but it takes a longer  time


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmmm!

I'll have to try that!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2012)

If I wasn't so old, I would remember that for next harvest on drying the stuff..... Peeling it using the fingernail method takes HOURS.....

Thanks very much for the thread.... Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok then pretty darn cool.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> If I wasn't so old, I would remember that for next harvest on drying the stuff..... Peeling it using the fingernail method takes HOURS.....
> 
> Thanks very much for the thread.... Dave




I was thinking of the post you made about how much time it took when I saw that!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2012)

*I was thinking of the post you made about how much time it took when I saw that!!*

*   Craig*

Craig,    remind me in July.....  Please..... Dave


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 11, 2012)

I just tried it with a a couple big plastic bowls...it worked pretty good!

Now I've gotta make a big batch of garlic sausage!!! LOL


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 11, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> I just tried it with a a couple big plastic bowls...it worked pretty good!
> 
> Now I've gotta make a big batch of garlic sausage!!! LOL


Hahahhahah I was hoping it would work with plastic..

I said ...dang I dont want to buy a couple stainless bowls...

  Craig


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

That is cool.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> I just tried it with a a couple big plastic bowls...it worked pretty good!
> 
> Now I've gotta make a big batch of garlic sausage!!! LOL


Now I need to go back and give it another shot with the plastic. I think I used it with some medium ones and they don't allow it to travel far enough to impact right


----------



## hamboner78 (Jan 12, 2012)

THX!!  That was awesome!!!  untill I can buy stanless steel BIG bowl, the old school method will work...lol


----------



## sprky (Jan 12, 2012)

I gotta try this. I have gone to using the jar of minced garlic since I HATE pealing the stuff. I gotta add more to get the same flavor from fresh.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 12, 2012)

Great tip thanks.


----------



## kydave (Jan 12, 2012)

It works great with plastic bowls! Did 4 pounds of garlic over the holidays this way. Was making garlic powder for Christmas presents.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2012)

That is awesome, I have to give it a try!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmmm.... wondering if 2 hub caps from a '58 Buick would work as well.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking a couple of bed pans...  :33:


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 12, 2012)

That is very cool. I usually just use an enameled steel cup I got with a pain killer at Pusser's restaurant in Annapolis. It has a wide, flat bottom, so I just break up the bulb, lightly crush the cloves and pick out the peeled cloves. This obviously wouldn't work with an application requiring whole cloves, but for anything requiring sliced, crushed or minced it's quick and easy. I also use latex gloves, as my hands tend to smell like garlic for a day or 2 if I don't.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Craig.
can't wait to try this out Thumbs Up


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 12, 2012)

@Scarbelly, I think it'll work w/ just about any large bowl(s), but for that "10 second peel" I think stainless is only way to go. W/ the glass bowls it took awhile. Some separated, some didnt


----------



## boykjo (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Craig....... You make my life so much easier........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## akdcwl (Jan 12, 2012)

I think this might be my new favorite trick!!


----------



## alelover (Jan 12, 2012)

I will be trying that. I have those same bowls. If it works that will be the coolest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow it works with plastic bowls . 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great video neighbor, I just happened to get three large SS bowls for the holidays

I've gotta give it a try.


----------



## jared johnson (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow this is great. I have been cutting the root end off and smashing them with a knife then popping the clove out. That it pretty quick too but this looks really quick.


----------



## sierra (Jan 13, 2012)

Now I need to talk the wife into letting me buy new mixing bowls... 
:cool:


----------



## woundedyak (Jan 13, 2012)

Being a kitchen designer...That dude has about 100k in just appliance. Uses a fist and 2 dollars worth of bowls to peel garlic. Pricless


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2012)

I'd rather do it by hand then clean two more bowls. But it is a cool trick.


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 15, 2012)

kinda funny, i am getting ready to do a couple heads of garlic and thought i would post the same thing. i just use a plastic bowl with a lid.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2012)

Craig..... thanks again for finding and sharing the video....   4#'s of garlic was peeled, sliced and put in the dehydrator yesterday in 1 hour....  Peeling the "old fashioned" way would have taken 4-5 hours.....   Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 28, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Craig..... thanks again for finding and sharing the video....   4#'s of garlic was peeled, sliced and put in the dehydrator yesterday in 1 hour....  Peeling the "old fashioned" way would have taken 4-5 hours.....   Dave


Glad to help ya Dave!!

Sooo ya vac pak the dried stuff...then what do you use it for???


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2012)

Grind or throw in smashed taters....   best darn garlic powder you ever tasted.... and best garlic taters too...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is what it looks like....  Sliced in the food processor using the "Thin" slices blade...  Put on parchment paper and into the "Sausage Maker" D-10 dehydrator at 110 deg for a day or two....  Really good stuff....  All that flavor packed into a little dry chip....  

Man is it powerful...    













Drying Slicing Garlic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 31, 2012)

Real nice Dave..thanks!!


----------



## dward51 (Aug 31, 2012)

Why do I have this vision of two roommates in culinary school late on a friday night after a fairly liberal round of adult beverages coming up with this technique.  And somehow "hey watch this" had to be involved.

Pretty neat though.  Thanks for posting it (missed it earlier until the thread was brought back to life this week)


----------



## dougmays (Sep 13, 2012)

Friend of mine sent me this a few months ago...only way i peel garlic anymore!


----------

